# Golf Mk4 Rear Cup Holder



## WillGolfGTI (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi
Does anyone know how to remove the rear cup holder in the Volkswagen Golf Mk4 underneath the rear ash tray, the shutting mechanism has broken and therefore I need to remove the cup holder in order to fix it, any ideas??
Many thanks


----------



## Clod (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Golf Mk4 Rear Cup Holder (WillGolfGTI)*

try this site
http://www.dubdiy.net/


----------



## WillGolfGTI (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for the link, have been able to find what I need to fix rear cup holder


----------

